# ICQ away zeichen limit ?



## Kratzi (2. Oktober 2005)

Hoi, bei meinem ICQ (5.06) hab ich eine begrenzte zeichen anzahl für die aways. Bei n paar Freunden von mir seh ich allerdings öfters komplette liedtexte oder ellenlange nachrichten in der away oO die benutzen die gleiche version wie ich. Wisst ihr wie ich das Limit erhöhen kann und längere aways schreiben kann als die 2-3 zeilen ?
thx und ciao


----------



## fanste (25. November 2005)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Kratzi (25. November 2005)

Jo hab sogar ICQ angeschrieben, die wussten auch nicht woran das liegt -.-  Kann ja gerne nochmal einer anfragen =)


----------



## Siege (27. November 2005)

ja da gibt es einen Trick wie du über die Längen in ICQ rauschreiben kannst... hab mir da mal was auf einer hacker HP durchgelesen. Ich glaube du musst den text in <img> bla bla </img> schreiben oder irgendwie sowas... damit icq das ignoriert.

Ich weiß die Seite und den Trick aber nicht mehr!


----------



## mat40k (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
das mit der Away-Message ist eine Sache, die mich auch interessiert. Hab das schon mal gesehen aber niemanden der mir sagen will wie das geht^^
Aber Du könntest doch mal deine Freunde fragen ob die mit dem Geheimnis vllt. rausrücken wollen^^ (und dann hier posten)

Ansonsten:...........stöber auch schon fleißig im Netz, falls sich was ergibt meld ich mich

mfg


----------



## Kratzi (4. Dezember 2005)

Siege wäre cool wenn du da ma weitersuchen könntest. aber ich glaube nicht das das was mit <img> zu tun hat denn das ist ein html code ^^

meine freunde wissen komischerweiße nicht wieso sie so viel schreiben können.

wenn jemand die lösung weiß plz posten =)


----------



## Boof (23. Dezember 2005)

Also hmm ich hab gemerkt, dass wenn ich meine Info verkleiner mehr in die aAway-Messages reinschreiben kann.

Kann das vielleicht auch noch jemand ausprobieren und dann posten ob er das selbe Ergebniss hatte wie ich?

Wär gut


----------



## pflo (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
Deine Freunde benutzen warscheinlich Miranda oder Trillian, da ist der Limit glaube ich auf 3000 Zeichen oder so gesetzt.


----------



## Kratzi (4. Januar 2006)

nein benutzen au icq..boof das is interresant wäre cool wenn as jemand ausprobieren könnte


----------



## Black-Scorpion (20. August 2006)

Also leude das is ziemlich einfach mit dem langen away

Bei ICQ Pro Sieben / ICQ 5.0 müsst ihr einfach euer away in ein Textdokument schreiben
und dann alles makieren und dann kopieren (also rechte Maustaste und dann kopieren nicht STRG und C) und dann da wo ihr euer ICQ away reinschreibt einfach rechte maustaste und dann einfügen (nicht STRG und V) 

Bei ICQ 5.1 ist es fast das selbe nur da müsst ihr euer away wieder in irgendwas reinschreiben (ich schreib es immer in irgendein ICQ fenster ^^) und dann müsst ihr es makieren und dann da wo ihr das icq away reinschreibt rein schieben..also makieren und dann ins ICQ awayfenster reinschieben...

mfg


----------



## Kratzi (31. August 2006)

hm aber das away fenster verschwindet immer wenn man etwas anderes öffnet.


----------



## stain (16. September 2006)

Also, das ist einfach ganz einfach...

ich kenne ein Programm, das kann man installieren um mehr Zeichen in einer Away-Nachricht zur Verfügung zu haben. Außerdem kann man damit auch noch ein paar andere Away-Symbole verwenden!
Ist echt ein gutes Programm.

Ihr könnt das Programm unter folgender Adresse downloaden:
http://www.icq-tools.de/dl2.php?f=Setup-NewStatusmanager&n=Tools~New StatusManager

Auf der Seite http://www.icq-tools.de gibt es sonst noch viele Erweiterungen!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## freak0812 (23. März 2007)

Hay @ all

Ich hab mal hier nen kleinen trick für ICQ aufgeschrieben mit dem man auch beim normalen ICQ die statussymbole von prosieben das heist das prosieben zeichen und das herz und zudem auch weitere symbole benutzen kann...(klopapierrolle,gameboy advance, schlafende figur, handy uvm)

also
man geht in den ordner:
C:\Programme\ICQLite\Plugins\Main\Customeicq\CustomAwayStatus

oder halt wo immer ihr icq hininstalliert habt in das verzeichnid und dann
weiter nach \Plugins\Main\Customeicq\CustomAwayStatus

dort gibt es eine datei mit dem namen "index"
diese öffnet man mit dem texteditor und ändert folgende zeile:

var gl_num_of_icons = 20

man ändert den wert 20 oder was dsa sonz steht auf 35

dann sieht man bei der statusverwaltung und der symbolauswahl zusätzlich zu den schon vorhandenen einen haufen leere felder
diese felder muss man einfach ausprobieren und dazu einen status schreiben und dann anwenden dann sieht man was für ein symbol es ist
die 1. freie fläche ist ein japanisches gericht also ein zeichen für essen
2. eine art gameboy advance
3. handy
4. schlafendes männchen
5. klopapier rolle
6. keins
7. prosieben
8. herz

alle danach sind ohne zeichen also kann man den wert auch nur auf 31 setzen aber is ja egal
wer noch fragen hat soll sie hier reinstellen

wer will kann sich anstatt icq blumen da hanfzeichen hinmachen hab das setup auf pc wer will schreibt ne email
es gibt das ganze auch mit playboyhasen aber hab ich nich mehr gefunden
cya



man kann zusätzlich noch den wert
var gl_icons_in_row = 5
auf den wert 50 setzen dann kann man 50 icq smileys hintereinander machen ohne das einer davon als zeichenfolge geschickt wird...


----------



## pflo (24. März 2007)

freak0812 hat gesagt.:


> wer will kann sich anstatt icq blumen da hanfzeichen hinmachen hab das setup auf pc wer will schreibt ne email


...oder sucht bei Google nach icq hanf mod


----------



## Fratz (28. März 2007)

Allen die Fragen zu away, skins und allem anderen was ICQ betrifft haben, werden auf http://www.icq-tools.de erleuchtung finden, wenn davon genug User wüssten würden vielleicht endlcih diese nervigen Kettenbriefen ein Ende haben..


----------

